# New PM-932M-PDF



## MarioM (Sep 27, 2014)

My new PM-932M-PDF mill just arrived.  My previous mill was a mini mill.  I knew this PM was heavy.....but it was only in my imagination......first time I realized the weight was when I picket it up....and the truck suspension went about 10 inches down.  
I got a portable fork lift from a nephew and went for it,

















Up to here it was quite easy......but now it had to go on top of the base.  Try a couple of times but the height of the lift was not enough:wall:.......so I got the motor out and the electric box out.....and try to hold it as low as I could





And finally I got it.  Very scary filling whe the machine was hanging in the air. :fan: I made it just....as the legs from the fork lift were only half inch bigger than the base.....but had to put some strips of wood on the floor to clear an edge.  I wonder if they build the lifts to suit the machine bases or the other way.













Now it needs a cleaning, all the parts assembled,  electrical connection and see what happens.


----------

